# Lowrance HDS Gen3 Software Version 6



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

I wasn't sure where to post this to be most helpful, but I was getting ready to download Version 5.0 for my Lowrance and the unit prompted me for Version 6. This was just released 11/27/17. This may help some with Yamaha command link and other integration features with Yamaha motors. Also, some units (like mine) experience WiFi connectivity issues and it improves this. Had to dump mine to a card as the WiFi would stop downloading.

Link:
https://downloads.lowrance.com/software/index.html?r=793

Good luck!


----------



## wallyandre (Nov 5, 2012)

99% of the time it's better to download the update on a card, 32gig being the larger you can use


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Thanks for the heads up, I'm up to 5 in both of mine and I'll just wait until spring for any further updates or cumulative updates.


----------

